# Man punches teen girl at McDonalds



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

lol I too get so mad when people try to bud in...
I won't punch a chick but if some dude tryed to bud in, I'd fuckin' beat him silly!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang! See all the guys that stand there and dont try to stop him? I would have prob steped in after the first punch. I know ppl dont wanna get involved but I aint gonna stand there and watch a chick get hit in the face.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats just rediculous.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

all for a burger and fries...the world is a sad place..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Not that you'd ever catch me in a mcdonalds but I would have dry fucked him right there on the spot.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im sorry but


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I bet that's the last time she cuts in line.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

All in front of his children..father of the year right there.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

anyone that finds this funny should have this done to their sister or mother. Better yet to themselves and over something they find ridiculous







. Any man that puts his hands on a woman in front of his kids and over a spot in a mcdonalds line inside of a walmart should cease to exist. The amount of walking talking meatbags that plague this country never cease to amaze me. A gas chamber is long over due..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> I bet that's the last time she cuts in line.


That was my thought...you can see her yapping then BOOOOOOOOOOM..... STFU


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I bet that's the last time she cuts in line.


That was my thought...you can see her yapping then BOOOOOOOOOOM..... STFU
[/quote]

sort of like what would happen if you were in my presence right now, just for the hell of it







. except you'd have 911 on speed dial, go figure







.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Liquid said:


> I bet that's the last time she cuts in line.


That was my thought...you can see her yapping then BOOOOOOOOOOM..... STFU
[/quote]

sort of like what would happen if you were in my presence right now, just for the hell of it :laugh: . except you'd have 911 on speed dial, go figure :laugh: .
[/quote]
hahahahahaha yeah ok tough guy

I wish there was a point and laugh smiley here, if there was it would be pointing.... and.... laughing...at you

I can just hear that girl "WHAT CHEW TALKING BOUT FOOO I WAS HEEEEER FIRST"

Crack...tell it too the floor :laugh:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I bet that's the last time she cuts in line.


That was my thought...you can see her yapping then BOOOOOOOOOOM..... STFU
[/quote]

sort of like what would happen if you were in my presence right now, just for the hell of it :laugh: . except you'd have 911 on speed dial, go figure :laugh: .
[/quote]
hahahahahaha yeah ok tough guy

I wish there was a point and laugh smiley here, if there was it would be pointing.... and.... laughing...at you

I can just hear that girl "WHAT CHEW TALKING BOUT FOOO I WAS HEEEEER FIRST"

Crack...tell it too the floor :laugh:
[/quote]

Typical meatbag, if she looked like your mother you'd have a different opinion though. Either way if its ok for a man to put his hands on a woman for what ever reason he deems fit. Then I can count on you to take it like she did without crying to the cops next time someone makes you their bitch just for the hell of it. Which is bound to happen and probably not the first time either given your sense of humor and point and smiley tactics







. Doesn't have to be me to do it, one thing I love about karma, walking talking retards always get it in the ass sooner or later and when it does I hope you find it as funny







.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Not funny.







I'm with Liquid on this one. I'd have just beat the sh*t out of the guy on the spot.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

need_redz said:


> all for a burger and fries...the world is a sad place..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> Not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A hint of humanity.. Refreshing.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If it was my mother, sister, GF etc id be horrified, absolutely i would.

But it isnt

In my mind that girl took his place in line, probably told him to f*ck off when he confronted her about it...so he lost it, its not something id ever do, and if i was there in person id probably feel differently but its just a video on the internet to me


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Line cutters beware! She had it coming to her....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ghetto piece of trash


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Thats just wrong.
You don't beat the crap out of someone over something trivial as to who was first in line.
Personally i only use force period in self defence, anything more is unacceptable and uncivilized.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

that wasn't a man....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Keep the personal threats/attacks to a minimum here guys. No need to get overly personal.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

yea im sure that teenaged girl acted like a lil bitch i see girls like that at my school everyday thinking theyre the sh*t. but the guy should of never hit her regardless of what happened its a damnn TEENAGE GIRL wtf is wrong with people, and infront of his children you cant get any lower than that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm sorry, let me lay aside the PC beat around the bush crap we're all saying and lay down what everyones thinking...








black people....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I'm sorry, let me lay aside the PC beat around the bush crap we're all saying and lay down what everyones thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH..NO...YOU...DITNT


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)




----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

is it just me, but why is it that black ppl always get violent at Micky D's??


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

He is a NWA why would i but in. and get myself an ass kickin haha


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I'm sorry, let me lay aside the PC beat around the bush crap we're all saying and lay down what everyones thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not "black people"...it's the racial slur that actually pertains to everyone of every color who's a completely ignorant fool and punches a woman, much less a teenage girl in for jumping the damn line.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Teenage girls usually slink away in horror when confronted about it--and if that doesn't work, usually the rest of the people in the McDonald's will chime in when you call her out loudly...no need for punching.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I'm sorry, let me lay aside the PC beat around the bush crap we're all saying and lay down what everyones thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

who know maybe he really was her baby daddy.

i hnoestly dont even find this slightly shocking and maybe that wrong but the majority of the race has done very little to break the stereo types. why isnt al sharpton outraged and marching the streets every time there is a balck on black crime????


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i hnoestly dont even find this slightly shocking and maybe that wrong but the majority of the race has done very little to break the stereo types. why isnt al sharpton outraged and marching the streets every time there is a balck on black crime????


He'd be skinny from marching his ass off 24/7


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> is it just me, but why is it that black ppl always get violent at Micky D's??


Thy took away the McRib.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Let me give you guys the dialog!

woman-where's the mc chicken combo?
man-what you say bitch?
woman- I don't think they have the mc chicken combo anymore...
man- /punches the woman
man- don't you ever talk like that about them chicken combos..../runs of in denial


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I've confronted people before, but it never got out of hand, but if it did, I'd just sick the wife on them!

Beware of Italian tempers......No mercy!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> Dang! See all the guys that stand there and dont try to stop him? I would have prob steped in after the first punch. I know ppl dont wanna get involved but I aint gonna stand there and watch a chick get hit in the face.


yeah i would never strike a woman, nor would I let someone do it in front of me. 
I would have stepped in if I were there.
Someone tries to cut me in line i would bitch, without a doubt, but i would let it go once they made themselves look ignorant.

but i also would never have been in mcdonalds.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This isnt a black thing. I love how people always want to toss out the race card. What I see is your basic idiot teenager acting all entitled because we as a society have done such a horrible job raising the next generation....and a guy that has had enough being disrespected by these kids that think they can do anything they want. Sure he over reacted....but unless you can hear what happened....you are in no position to judge the guy. Hell...I can think of scenarios where I would have cheered the guy on.

Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?

I say it is time we men take back our self respect. We have castrated men and placed their balls in the purses of women all over the world and I say it is time to stop!!!!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This isnt a black thing. I love how people always want to toss out the race card. What I see is your basic idiot teenager acting all entitled because we as a society have done such a horrible job raising the next generation....and a guy that has had enough being disrespected by these kids that think they can do anything they want. Sure he over reacted....but unless you can hear what happened....you are in no position to judge the guy. Hell...I can think of scenarios where I would have cheered the guy on.
> 
> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?
> I say it is time we men take back our self respect. We have castrated men and placed their balls in the purses of women all over the world and I say it is time to stop!!!!


No I think it is the same as punching a kid in the face, we are for the most part stronger, and should show restraint when dealing with someone weaker then we are! Thats just like punching a 10 year old in the face, if they cant fight back it is wrong! I do agree they ask for it at times but that dont make it right to do what he did. To me it doesnt mater what she said or did, he should not have done that.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Just shows the lack of decency, whether you are punching a chick in line or cheating on your kid's Mother, too many dirtbags in the world.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ahah that guy is awesome.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pit_man said:


> No I think it is the same as punching a kid in the face, we are for the most part stronger, and should show restraint when dealing with someone weaker then we are! Thats just like punching a 10 year old in the face, if they cant fight back it is wrong! I do agree they ask for it at times but that dont make it right to do what he did. To me it doesnt mater what she said or did, he should not have done that.


All that does is feed into the entitlement era our kids are enjoying right now. Parents cant even discipline their kids without fear of being arrested. You are basically saying that any behavior is acceptable as long as it is done to someone older...or male. So what if she spit in his face....that is ok? What if she threatened his child....that is acceptable because she is a juvenile teenager? I have seen juvenile teenagers caring guns...maybe he was protecting himself....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This isnt a black thing. I love how people always want to toss out the race card. What I see is your basic idiot teenager acting all entitled because we as a society have done such a horrible job raising the next generation....and a guy that has had enough being disrespected by these kids that think they can do anything they want. Sure he over reacted....but unless you can hear what happened....you are in no position to judge the guy. Hell...I can think of scenarios where I would have cheered the guy on.
> 
> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?
> 
> I say it is time we men take back our self respect. We have castrated men and placed their balls in the purses of women all over the world and I say it is time to stop!!!!


Thank you for the intelligent post. After I read what the internet tough guy had to say I was about to type something along these lines, but you put it better than I would have.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> No I think it is the same as punching a kid in the face, we are for the most part stronger, and should show restraint when dealing with someone weaker then we are! Thats just like punching a 10 year old in the face, if they cant fight back it is wrong! I do agree they ask for it at times but that dont make it right to do what he did. To me it doesnt mater what she said or did, he should not have done that.


All that does is feed into the entitlement era our kids are enjoying right now. Parents cant even discipline their kids without fear of being arrested. You are basically saying that any behavior is acceptable as long as it is done to someone older...or male. So what if she spit in his face....that is ok? What if she threatened his child....that is acceptable because she is a juvenile teenager? I have seen juvenile teenagers caring guns...maybe he was protecting himself....
[/quote]

I totaly agree with what your saying about spanking these rotten ass kids we have today! But you wouldnt punch your lil kid in the face for talking back or not doing what you said. Threats are just words. If she spit on him or showed a gun then call the cops, then the cops would be looking for her and not him! We can only go on what we seen in the vid and if she had a gun she didnt pull it out and point it at anyone. I think we all agree if a gun is being pointed at you or your family, all dont hit a girl (or kid) in the face bets are off!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

febsalien said:


> is it just me, but why is it that black ppl always get violent at Micky D's??


Thy took away the McRib.
[/quote]

LMAO!! hahaha, that was a good one.. i don't think ppl need to get soo touchy with race, i'm hispanic and most of my friends are black but imake some ridiculous jks about their race.. some ppl are just too touchy and some ppl go along with it and joke back with you.. IMO black americans are too sensitive it pisses me off..


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This isnt a black thing. I love how people always want to toss out the race card. What I see is your basic idiot teenager acting all entitled because we as a society have done such a horrible job raising the next generation....and a guy that has had enough being disrespected by these kids that think they can do anything they want. Sure he over reacted....but unless you can hear what happened....you are in no position to judge the guy. Hell...I can think of scenarios where I would have cheered the guy on.
> 
> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?
> 
> I say it is time we men take back our self respect. We have castrated men and placed their balls in the purses of women all over the world and I say it is time to stop!!!!


lol amen


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Liquid said:


> I bet that's the last time she cuts in line.


That was my thought...you can see her yapping then BOOOOOOOOOOM..... STFU
[/quote]

sort of like what would happen if you were in my presence right now, just for the hell of it :laugh: . except you'd have 911 on speed dial, go figure :laugh: .
[/quote]

stop trying to be like E-THUG.

I thought it was funny as hell


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I was exaggerating just to make a point. Of course I dont agree with violence against women or children...however I do feel that kids today act like they do because we allow it. No matter what kind of trouble I got in with drinking and doing stupid sh*t....I would never have treated adults with such disrespect as kids today. We have taken away the rights of parents and given them to their kids. I would never cut in line with other kids.....let alone in front of an adult. You treated adults with respect. It was just the right thing to do. Now....kids have zero consequences for their actions. They can do whatever they want without fear of punishment because we as a society have decided that the new form of punishment is TimeOut. If all I had to fear was a timeout....I would hate to think of how I would have acted.

I just think we are failing in parenting...and it is falling over into all aspects of society....which is why we see such videos.

Oh...and although I dont agree with hitting women...I never understood why it would be fine if a skinny guy acted like a douche and got his ass handed to him by some huge dude....but a chick can slap the sh*t out of a guy and he needs to just sit there and take it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if i witnessed that i would have stepped in as well. i cant stand these "men" who like to hit women. f*cking wimps.

lots of things i could say about this video, but i will keep them in my head.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ive worked with the public since i was 14.i got out of it and became a welder so i can put my hood over my face,the general public is absolutely f*cking stupid and have no manners.not all but alot.i would stretch to say most but its a close call.
i managed th largest liquor store in nw illinois(ya big deal right)for 4 years and people piss yo off so bad sometimes.just cuz they are so f*cking stupid.no manners,a f*ck you attitude,ect.ive had people throw bottoles at me.im kind of a hothead admittedly but i always controll myself at the same time.the thing is im in po-dunk usa and some ppl act like they are from new yourk with their tough guy bullshit.that said..there are some wonderful people in this worl who dont have to even know you and still give you the shirt off their back just because.

cant think of anymore but as soon as i hit the post button ill wanna type nother paragraph.
/end rant.sorry

lol and btw...ppl need to stop playing the f*cking race card.its getting annoying.there were white slaves loooong before there were black slaves.look into it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thePACK said:


> Just shows the lack of decency, whether you are punching a chick in line or cheating on your kid's Mother, too many dirtbags in the world.


...... im not gonna say anything


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...I was exaggerating just to make a point. Of course I dont agree with violence against women or children...however I do feel that kids today act like they do because we allow it. No matter what kind of trouble I got in with drinking and doing stupid sh*t....I would never have treated adults with such disrespect as kids today. We have taken away the rights of parents and given them to their kids. I would never cut in line with other kids.....let alone in front of an adult. You treated adults with respect. It was just the right thing to do. Now....kids have zero consequences for their actions. They can do whatever they want without fear of punishment because we as a society have decided that the new form of punishment is TimeOut. If all I had to fear was a timeout....I would hate to think of how I would have acted.
> ^^Very well said GG!
> I just think we are failing in parenting...and it is falling over into all aspects of society....which is why we see such videos.
> Oh...and although I dont agree with hitting women...I never understood why it would be fine if a skinny guy acted like a douche and got his ass handed to him by some huge dude....but a chick can slap the sh*t out of a guy and he needs to just sit there and take it.


 And about parents failing, It's because of a few (that prob dont even have kids) that think it is wrong to use phisical punishment that the majoraty are scared of being arrested like you said before. I would like to think that most ppl would like to snatch there ill manered kids up and spank there ass but are scared of getting in trouble! Most kids listen to you cause you are bigger than them and you said so, or else!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

No matter how you look at this video hitting another human being is wrong regardless of sexual gender. Things like this make me angry with society hence why I like to keep to myself and I keep fish :laugh:


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

damn home boy must've been really hungry!!! haha I mean I get cranky when im hungry but damnnnnn


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

kill them with kindness.....

until they throw the first punch then destroy their face.

she prolly had it comming but u just cant do that,,,,especially in front of your own kids.geez.what an example.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You gotta be fuggin' with me!

That's absolutely amazing!
And he had his KIDS there TOO!

sh*t man... that's insane.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This isnt a black thing. I love how people always want to toss out the race card. What I see is your basic idiot teenager acting all entitled because we as a society have done such a horrible job raising the next generation....and a guy that has had enough being disrespected by these kids that think they can do anything they want. Sure he over reacted....but unless you can hear what happened....you are in no position to judge the guy. Hell...I can think of scenarios where I would have cheered the guy on.
> 
> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?
> 
> I say it is time we men take back our self respect. We have castrated men and placed their balls in the purses of women all over the world and I say it is time to stop!!!!


TESTIFY!!!!!!

Love that post!

Merry xmas


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I can almost guarantee that this chick was letting her mouth run, and It does gets annoying hearing all these loud mouth. So I dont feel bad at her at all. But still wrong to sucker punch a chick.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sicklid-holic said:


> I can almost guarantee that this chick was letting her mouth run, and It does gets annoying hearing all these loud mouth. So I dont feel bad at her at all. *But still wrong to sucker punch a chick.*


sometimes a person just needs to get drilled in the face a couple times, man or woman.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man... I agree that women can be ultra annoying and nagging... but still.
I 100% do not condone the hitting of one.

It's just the law of nature IMO... a man does not strike a woman.

Besides, by looking at that video... can anybody honestly say that the guy had "No choice" but to knock her out?
The guy is a total puss... and I would have gone postal on that bastard had I been there.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Man... I agree that women can be ultra annoying and nagging... but still.
> I 100% do not condone the hitting of one.
> 
> *It's just the law of nature IMO... a man does not strike a woman.*
> ...


quite the opposite. in nature most males overtake females by force, whether it be for mating or to show dominance. there are exceptions but it's generally true in the mammalian world.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Man... I agree that women can be ultra annoying and nagging... but still.
> I 100% do not condone the hitting of one.
> 
> *It's just the law of nature IMO... a man does not strike a woman.*
> ...


quite the opposite. in nature most males overtake females by force, whether it be for mating or to show dominance. there are exceptions but it's generally true in the mammalian world.
[/quote]

Okay, corrected.
But then again... it's common for the females in nature to beat the sh*t out of the males...
Cases in point: Black Widow Spiders... Praying Manits... Canines...

What I meant to say was that IMO it's just wrong, wrong, wrong for a man to strike a woman unless it's just purely a matter of life and death.

And this video did not portray the situation as a matter of life and death.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Man... I agree that women can be ultra annoying and nagging... but still.
> I 100% do not condone the hitting of one.
> 
> *It's just the law of nature IMO... a man does not strike a woman.*
> ...


quite the opposite. in nature most males overtake females by force, whether it be for mating or to show dominance. there are exceptions but it's generally true in the mammalian world.
[/quote]

Okay, corrected.
But then again... it's common for the females in nature to beat the sh*t out of the males...
Cases in point: Black Widow Spiders... Praying Manits... Canines...

What I meant to say was that IMO it's just wrong, wrong, wrong for a man to strike a woman unless it's just purely a matter of life and death.

And this video did not portray the situation as a matter of life and death.
[/quote]

nor did it explain why he hit her, just that he did. no one here knows what she said. for all we know she could have said "i was here first and if you don't get your silly nancy-ass out of my spot i'll cut your kids' throats." would it be okay then?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

hyphen said:


> Man... I agree that women can be ultra annoying and nagging... but still.
> I 100% do not condone the hitting of one.
> 
> *It's just the law of nature IMO... a man does not strike a woman.*
> ...


quite the opposite. in nature most males overtake females by force, whether it be for mating or to show dominance. there are exceptions but it's generally true in the mammalian world.
[/quote]

Okay, corrected.
But then again... it's common for the females in nature to beat the sh*t out of the males...
Cases in point: Black Widow Spiders... Praying Manits... Canines...

What I meant to say was that IMO it's just wrong, wrong, wrong for a man to strike a woman unless it's just purely a matter of life and death.

And this video did not portray the situation as a matter of life and death.
[/quote]

nor did it explain why he hit her, just that he did. no one here knows what she said. for all we know she could have said "i was here first and if you don't get your silly nancy-ass out of my spot i'll cut your kids' throats." would it be okay then?
[/quote]

I dont think so. If she pulled a knife then I would hand her ass to her, but I didnt see a knife or gun. Just looked like words then he lost it


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

QUOTE (armac @ Dec 24 2008, 05:15 PM) 
Just shows the lack of decency, whether you are punching a chick in line or cheating on your kid's Mother, too many dirtbags in the world.

...... im not gonna say anything

Why is that punk are punks, yes?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

The guy was a p*ssy. Not so much for what he did, none of us know what was said or the details, though she was a lot smaller than him but the main thing I have a problem with is * after he did it, he took his kids and ran away*. Hey, you're going to be a tough guy and smack somebody, man up and take the consequences, don't be a b*tch and run.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Must have been a good deal on the Mc Chicken for anyone to do that ha


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

BOOM! headshot!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

that's how you take out a nappy headed ho!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

beercandan said:


> that's how you take out a nappy headed ho!!!!


It never ceases to amaze me.......... The stupid remarks of others.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?


I understand what you mean and I don't agree with the never hit a woman mantra either. It's just an excuse for women to be able to say some f'd up things with no consequences. Besides, there are plenty of women out there that will throw down with a guy without hesitation. I can't count the number of times I've been back in Hawaii and seen a girl beat the holy hell out of a guy. The way I see it is you've got 3 choices. 1. run 2. get your ass kicked 3. fight back.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ksls said:


> that's how you take out a nappy headed ho!!!!


It never ceases to amaze me.......... The hilarious remarks of others.
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?


I understand what you mean and I don't agree with the never hit a woman mantra either. It's just an excuse for women to be able to say some f'd up things with no consequences. Besides, there are plenty of women out there that will throw down with a guy without hesitation. I can't count the number of times I've been back in Hawaii and seen a girl beat the holy hell out of a guy. The way I see it is you've got 3 choices. 1. run 2. get your ass kicked 3. fight back.
[/quote]

Good point.
But still... the woman in this video wasn't exactly beating the sh*t out of that guy.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> that's how you take out a nappy headed ho!!!!


It never ceases to amaze me.......... The hilarious remarks of others.
[/quote]
:nod:
[/quote]
good fix devon


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?


I understand what you mean and I don't agree with the never hit a woman mantra either. It's just an excuse for women to be able to say some f'd up things with no consequences. Besides, there are plenty of women out there that will throw down with a guy without hesitation. I can't count the number of times I've been back in Hawaii and seen a girl beat the holy hell out of a guy. The way I see it is you've got 3 choices. 1. run 2. get your ass kicked 3. fight back.
[/quote]

Good point.
But still... the woman in this video wasn't exactly beating the sh*t out of that guy.
[/quote]
I know. I'm just saying that rule doesn't always apply.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> Women always fall back on the "dont hit a girl" we have been preaching forever....but that is applicable when a woman acts like a woman. Now personally...I have never hit a woman...but I have seen women act in a way to a guy...that would get another guy killed. Why it that OK? She is only acting that way because she knows he is powerless to do anything about it. What....women cant take a punch? They dont heal like a guy does? We just allow antisocial behavior because of boobs and a vagina?


I understand what you mean and I don't agree with the never hit a woman mantra either. It's just an excuse for women to be able to say some f'd up things with no consequences. Besides, there are plenty of women out there that will throw down with a guy without hesitation. I can't count the number of times I've been back in Hawaii and seen a girl beat the holy hell out of a guy. The way I see it is you've got 3 choices. 1. run 2. get your ass kicked 3. fight back.
[/quote]

Good point.
But still... the woman in this video wasn't exactly beating the sh*t out of that guy.
[/quote]
I know. I'm just saying that rule doesn't always apply.
[/quote]

Yeah, I feel ya man.
I've just never personally seen a girl kick a guy's ass.
Maybe if I had... I'd feel differently.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

guys who hit girls should get delt with...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

STFU if a teenage girl stabbed your child in the spine you wouldn't beat the sh*t out of her until she was dead?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> STFU if a teenage girl stabbed your child in the spine you wouldn't beat the sh*t out of her until she was dead?


Dude, I think he'd make exceptions.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I personally think it's okay to hit a woman for asking you to repeat yourself if she didnt hear you, or if she even slightly burns or doesnt perfect a dinner. It's a show of love. You hit women because you love them obviously. I think its just a given, if you don't cook to perfection and submit to every demand then expect a black eye from time to time.
_(The above statement is not the actual opinion of Ocellatus2000 or any of his associates and in no way reflects the views or opinions of P-fury.com.)_


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Liquid
> 
> Not that you'd ever catch me in a mcdonalds but I would have dry fucked him right there on the spot.


Really...God forbid you should be in a McDonald's!!, but WTF is "dry fucked"?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > Liquid
> >
> > Not that you'd ever catch me in a mcdonalds but I would have dry fucked him right there on the spot.
> 
> ...


It's where one man lays in the missionary position (legs spread and on back) while fully clothed and another man positions himself as if having sexual intercourse with said man also fully clothed and with vigorous thrusting motions rubs his junk on said mans mid section while fully clothed until optimally satisfied. One a side note, you can still dry f*ck with no shirts on, but the preferred method is in stone washed jeans, button down wool shirts and steel toe boots.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> STFU if a teenage girl stabbed your child in the spine you wouldn't beat the sh*t out of her until she was dead?


well of course E-scrub. I did not see that was the case here.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> QUOTE (armac @ Dec 24 2008, 05:15 PM)
> Just shows the lack of decency, whether you are punching a chick in line or cheating on your kid's Mother, too many dirtbags in the world.
> 
> ...... im not gonna say anything
> ...


You would relate adultery to a 200 lb man beating the snot out of 110 lb woman. I took my wifes wooping like a champ







and it has nothing to do with this thread. This is the internet ffs







if it makes you feel better next time just call me a dirtbag this way you don't look like a moron while doing it.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> > Liquid
> >
> > Not that you'd ever catch me in a mcdonalds but I would have dry fucked him right there on the spot.
> 
> ...


It's where one man lays in the missionary position (legs spread and on back) while fully clothed and another man positions himself as if having sexual intercourse with said man also fully clothed and with vigorous thrusting motions rubs his junk on said mans mid section while fully clothed until optimally satisfied. One a side note, you can still dry f*ck with no shirts on, but the preferred method is in stone washed jeans, button down wool shirts and steel toe boots.
[/quote]

Dry f*ck [Dri-Fuk]-v. The instantaneous process of being bent over and fucked minus lube or spit.-n. To be left thoroughly corn holed and bleeding out of the ass with little signs of mercy.

Very little reasons out there for a man to hit any woman







unless your life's in dangered. If she smashes you in the back of the head with something, starts kicking your ass out of no where it still depends on what you did :laugh: if she won't allow you to walk away then you have to do what you have to do with discretion. But for the most part if you don't have the self respect to walk away, hope to god you don't have a stupid mother f*cker like me around.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> QUOTE (armac @ Dec 24 2008, 05:15 PM)
> Just shows the lack of decency, whether you are punching a chick in line or cheating on your kid's Mother, too many dirtbags in the world.
> 
> ...... im not gonna say anything
> ...


You would relate adultery to a 200 lb man beating the snot out of 110 lb woman. I took my wifes wooping like a champ :laugh: and it has nothing to do with this thread. This is the internet ffs :laugh: if it makes you feel better next time just call me a dirtbag this way you don't look like a moron while doing it.
[/quote]
what ever happened to that cop that beat the sh*t out of the girl?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this isn't really about women vs. men, it's a grown ass man, sucker punching the sh*t out of a teen girl. it's wrong on every level. she didn't even touch him...he has a small pecker if he can't walk away from some hoodrat who cut him in line.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Decency falls on many levels.........some people have no decency so they do stupid things, it all back to decency and respect.

Dirtbag


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> QUOTE (armac @ Dec 24 2008, 05:15 PM)
> Just shows the lack of decency, whether you are punching a chick in line or cheating on your kid's Mother, too many dirtbags in the world.
> 
> ...... im not gonna say anything
> ...


You would relate adultery to a 200 lb man beating the snot out of 110 lb woman. I took my wifes wooping like a champ :laugh: and it has nothing to do with this thread. This is the internet ffs :laugh: if it makes you feel better next time just call me a dirtbag this way you don't look like a moron while doing it.
[/quote]
what ever happened to that cop that beat the sh*t out of the girl?
[/quote]

Hopefully he ran into somebody a bit more in his weight class in jail.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

All this talk about "you should never hit a women" reminds me of.........


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

armac said:


> Decency falls on many levels.........some people have no decency so they do stupid things, it all back to decency and respect.
> 
> Dirtbag










alright there tackleberry. Nobodies perfect and I'm far from it, but theres a big difference between sometimes thinking with the wrong head and beating the piss out of a woman.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

febsalien said:


> All this talk about "you should never hit a women" reminds me of.........


Clear case of a retard who probably never had a parent show her any kind of a line not to cross or even go near. Actually refreshing to see the rest of those kids get involved and exercise some kind of decency ...and restraint


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> All this talk about "you should never hit a women" reminds me of.........


Clear case of a retard who probably never had a parent show her any kind of a line not to cross or even go near. Actually refreshing to see the rest of those kids get involved and exercise some kind of decency ...and restraint :laugh:
[/quote]

cracks' a helluva drug


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

febsalien said:


> All this talk about "you should never hit a women" reminds me of.........


So....apparently the older lady pissed her off....so...she _raps_ at her for 10 minutes?!?!





























Not even worth my time, even if it was a guy. I've run into people like that before. They stand there running their mouth till you actually stand up and say "Ok asshole, let's do this sh*t". Then you hit them once and they cry and call the cops (notice how the minute someone touches her she starts screaming about pressing charges). No entertainment value whatsoever.:laugh:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> All this talk about "you should never hit a women" reminds me of.........


So....apparently the older lady pissed her off....so...she _raps_ at her for 10 minutes?!?!
:laugh:






















Not even worth my time, even if it was a guy. I've run into people like that before. They stand there running their mouth till you actually stand up and say "Ok asshole, let's do this sh*t". Then you hit them once and they cry and call the cops (notice how the minute someone touches her she starts screaming about pressing charges). No entertainment value whatsoever.:laugh:
[/quote]
it's messed up though- old black lady probably took part in the movement that let that stupid bitch be able to ride the damn train and not sit in the back. Young ghetto kids have no respect for anything


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I think Chris Rock sums it up best :
"Ain't nobody above an ass whoppin' "

...but you just don't do it, there's nothing that the girl could have said that justifies what that guy did.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> All this talk about "you should never hit a women" reminds me of.........


So....apparently the older lady pissed her off....so...she _raps_ at her for 10 minutes?!?!
:laugh:






















Not even worth my time, even if it was a guy. I've run into people like that before. They stand there running their mouth till you actually stand up and say "Ok asshole, let's do this sh*t". Then you hit them once and they cry and call the cops (notice how the minute someone touches her she starts screaming about pressing charges). No entertainment value whatsoever.:laugh:
[/quote]

:laugh: I think that might have been a set for a rap video.





Wtf was that open line? I heard, "Anybody want to see baby Jesus kill George Bush shorty?" :laugh: Catchy tune, where do I download this to my new itouch thingy.

/sings
I want my cheeseburger
I want my cheeseburger
I want my cheeseburger
Don't touch my bacoooon


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

OK ok, now if this monster of a bitch was beating my azz I guess I would have to fight back. LMAO


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> All this talk about "you should never hit a women" reminds me of.........


So....apparently the older lady pissed her off....so...she _raps_ at her for 10 minutes?!?!
:laugh:






















Not even worth my time, even if it was a guy. I've run into people like that before. They stand there running their mouth till you actually stand up and say "Ok asshole, let's do this sh*t". Then you hit them once and they cry and call the cops (notice how the minute someone touches her she starts screaming about pressing charges). No entertainment value whatsoever.:laugh:
[/quote]

:laugh: I think that might have been a set for a rap video.





Wtf was that open line? I heard, "Anybody want to see baby Jesus kill George Bush shorty?"







Catchy tune, where do I download this to my new itouch thingy.

/sings
I want my cheeseburger
I want my cheeseburger
I want my cheeseburger
Don't touch my bacoooon
[/quote]
i'm gonna go with clever vid editing.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Curley said:


> OK ok, now if this monster of a bitch was beating my azz I guess I would have to fight back. LMAO


cops even drive by and keep going haha


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

beercandan said:


> OK ok, now if this monster of a bitch was beating my azz I guess I would have to fight back. LMAO


cops even drive by and keep going haha
[/quote]







that guy got the sh*t kicked out of him holy crappppp


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, that dude has got to be the biggest p*ssy I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Man, that dude has got to be the biggest p*ssy I've ever seen in my life.


wonder if he was drunk/on drugs/retarded/BLIND ?????


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

"Kid with Down Syndrome gets KO'd for Kicking a 4 Year Old Child"





Discuss.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

sapir said:


> yea im sure that teenaged girl acted like a lil bitch i see girls like that at my school everyday thinking theyre the sh*t. but the guy should of never hit her regardless of what happened its a damnn TEENAGE GIRL wtf is wrong with people, and infront of his children you cant get any lower than that.


just ignorant thing to say . i cant see the video because im at work right now but thats just wrong. people of all color do dumb sh*t get over yourself

p.s. yes im black


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

beercandan said:


> that's how you take out a nappy headed ho!!!!


are u serious with these comments? wtf pfury i remember it was a time Xenon wouldve banned a cat for saying some ignorant sh*t like this


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

beercandan said:


> OK ok, now if this monster of a bitch was beating my azz I guess I would have to fight back. LMAO


cops even drive by and keep going haha
[/quote]
i wonder the back story there..... that dude looks like a crack head, all those kids are yelling mommy, so that must be their mom.... maybe the guy did something to one of the kids, my mom would be the silverback if something happened to one of her pups too, though my mom would probably have a weapon of some sort... i dont think my mom could scrum like that.... ill bet a lot of moms would react similarly if something happened to one of their kids..... just an observation though, she could just be nuts....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> "Kid with Down Syndrome gets KO'd for Kicking a 4 Year Old Child"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dude got rocked! Kinda reminded me of someone messing with a cub and momma bear comes charging out of the bushes. lol


----------

